

Show HN: AirCSS – Distributed Asset Delivery - drov
https://aircss.io

======
albertyw
How is this different from a regular CDN like Akamai, Cloudflare, etc.?

~~~
drov
This is an easier approach for getting content onto a CDN. All you have to do
is upload the files to the dashboard, and you are ready to go. The system
provides you the markup to put in your code to use the css or js file.

AirCSS can be used alongside Cloudflare, but if someone wants an easy to use
CDN that isn't limited to using Cloudflare DNS (like if they want to use nsone
or another DNS provider), they can use AirCSS to easily get their files on a
CDN.

------
jjoe
DigitalOcean restricts the use of their nodes as a platform for a CDN like
yours. IMO, I find the latter restriction unfair but ToS is ToS. Make sure you
have a plan B.

Good luck!

~~~
drov
Where do you see this? I seem to be missing it.

Also, no CDN server is on the DO network, just the main website.

~~~
jjoe
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/do-you-
have...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/do-you-have-a-fair-
usage-policy-for-bandwidth)

------
o_____________o
You should add a "Why AirCSS?" section, because this is the first question
people will have, given the existing alternative services.

~~~
drov
Excellent suggestion. I'll fit that on the main page soon.

------
drov
Hey everyone! Long time lurker just finished my first web app. Thank you all
for checking it out!

~~~
bradhe
Will you allow custom domains? Do you allow SSL?

~~~
drov
SSL is provided. This isn't a typical CDN. This is a way for people who don't
want to setup a CDN or deal with the cost to upload their files and receive
the markup to use on their site. So custom domains wouldn't be a feature we'd
offer in the near future, but always something to consider.

